# Target Du Jour



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I was poking through a second hand store, and I came across a bag containing 5 wiffle balls, used by golfers to practice their swing:










Yep ... I know there are only 4 in the bag ... I already took one out. These things are pretty tough and very light. I used to shoot at spoons, but spoons dented up my lead ammo too much, and they often deflected ammo out of the catch box. I tried tennis balls, but they are pretty large, and they also deflected an awful lot of ammo out of the catch box. I tried one of these:










As with most of my targets, I suspended in on rubber bands to help absorb the shock. It works surprisingly well! These little balls are quite tough and a good size to sharpen the eye. They bounce around in a most satisfying way when hit. I have had only one penetration ... you have to hit it just right and on a seam. One of my hunting slugs actually penetrated the ball and was captured inside. Other than that, all I get is the occasional dent, which the next hit tends to reform.

If you can find some of these things on the cheap, give them a try.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

What a good idea, definitely small enough to sharpen the eye all right haha


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've used them. They don't last very long for me. So I use round disks cut from fire hose.Makes a distinct slap noise and spins around. Best of all they last FOREVER!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow Charles sweet idea, especially the idea of the target bouncing around after a hit


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

treefork said:


> I've used them. They don't last very long for me. So I use round disks cut from fire hose.Makes a distinct slap noise and spins around. Best of all they last FOREVER!


You are probably a much better shot than I am!!!







And of course a lot depends on the ammo and the bands. After a hundred shots or so, I can see that this will not last forever. My leather targets are the longest lasting for me ... I have yet to retire one. But I just thought I would try something different. The fire hose is a good idea ... and disks cut from old innertubes and pond liners also are practically indestructable.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

